
Pixel ‘phone by Google’ announced - duartetb
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/4/13161028/google-phone-announced-pixel-xl-price-release-date-specs
======
jeffdubin
Starts at $649. Ugh. The era of a phone as a status symbol is fading, and even
if Google succeeds in winning Android's high-end market, that's not what a
majority of consumers are after. We want cheap phones. Given the end of
subsidises (in the US market) and consumer fatigue for laying out crazy money
for a disposable device, $200 is the sweet spot which Google should have been
aiming for. Don't compete with iPhone, define a new standard and make them
compete with you.

~~~
integrii
Cmon Jeff. Android users want a premium experience too. Who wants more crap
android phones?

------
plandis
It honestly looks like a cheap iPhone clone. Why did they choose to go for the
same aesthetic?

------
rebootthesystem
The most important thing a company like Google or Apple could do is liberate
consumers from the tyranny of phone companies in the US. My device ought not
be limited to a single provider. Imagine if this was the case with your
computer.

By making devices vendor-locked competition is limited and service costs
remain high. Smart phones have been a windfall for phone companies. We are all
paying way too much for their services. If competition was open due to device
independence, service would be better and costs would come down.

------
beyondcompute
> Google's Pixel phones built to challenge Apple iPhone

> Google Pixel phone launched to take on iPhone

> ...Pixel: Google’s First Real Threat to Apple’s iPhone

Why not "a phone to delight customers" or "phone to make people healthier and
more connected with their family" or "a phone to democratize Android (and make
it somewhat accessible to non-geeks)"?

------
kylebenzle
iPhone, by Google.

